# Catalytic Converters help...



## Own'd By Boost (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys,
This got no love in the 2.8L forum so I'll try here.
My wife drives a 2000 Audi A6 Quattro 2.8L and it threw a CEL yesterday. I took it to a local shop and come to find out, both Cats are bad. Their quote listed each oem cat at $550 and $600 respectively but after searching around online I found them between $400-$450 each. Any suggestions on an online store or specific brand to get? Thanks in advance. 
BTW the car was due for inspection last month







And a pic for clicks. 
My bucket...


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Are you sure the cats are bad? There was a service bulletin (TSB 26-05-04) for overly sensitive programming that "loosened" the sensitivity of the O2 sensors. It requires a reflash of the ECU.
I actually had the VW-equivalent (TSB 05-13) done on my B5 Passat (ATQ V6) that threw codes P0421 and P0431 at around 80K miles. Seems VW and Audi were replacing a number of catalysts needlessly and it was just a software issue.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Donuts)*

I agree with Donuts, take your VIN into the dealer and ask them to check if your car's been updated.
Another thing that I would check is to make sure your O2 sensors are good. That coudl also throw CAT codes and are cheap to replace to test. The bolt on genuine Bosch 02 sensors are expensive and you need 4, but I bought the "universal" bosch kit, which were around $50 a pop so that's not too bad. What is your mileage? If it's high the O2 sensors will actually help your gas mileage etc.
Hoe that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Own'd By Boost (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the replies. The mileage is just over 90K. Good to hear that it might not be the cats, I'll look into the O2 sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

